
Americans Shouldn’t Have to Drive, but the Law Insists on It - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/07/car-crashes-arent-always-unavoidable/592447/
======
cdaringe
> our laws essentially force driving on all of us—by subsidizing it, by
> punishing people who don’t do it, by building a physical landscape that
> requires it, and by insulating reckless drivers from the consequences of
> their actions

^ this is the key point of the article, of which all of the examples support.

Bummer.

